# Windows-Server ?



## spaudanjo (18. Februar 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe ein Entscheidungsproblem: 

Soll ich es riskieren, mich um einen ungemanagten Windows-Server (beispielsweise von 1und1) 

zu kümmern? 

Ich habe seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren einen Linux-Root-Server und der läuft, nach anfänglichen 

Problemen in den ersten Wochen, recht stabil. 

Aber wie ist das bei einem Windows-Server? 
Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich mindestens über Windows 2003 Server wissen muss, um mich 

daran zu wagen? 
Oder: kann man sowas mal eben mit Hilfe eines Buchs lernen? 

Es soll später eine äußerst geschäftskritische Serveranwendung für mehrer hundert User auf 

.NET und SQL-Server Basis laufen. 

Reicht es nicht, über grundlegende Netzwerkkentnisse und etwas weiterreichende 

Windows-Administrations-Kentnisse zu verfügen, desweiteren alle nicht benutzten Ports dicht 

zu machen (obwohl ich ehrlich gesagt zugeben muss, dass ich z.B. sowas auf Anhieb gar nicht 

wüßte, wie das unter windows 2003 Server gehen soll) und regelmäßig alle Updates zu 

installieren? 
Ich bin eigentlich mehr (Amateur)-programmierer und kein Admin. 
Hat jemand ein paar gute Infos zu dem Problem? 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen, spaudanjo.


----------



## generador (18. Februar 2005)

Die Updates kannst du automatisch machen lassen über WindowsUpdate

Ansonsten kann ich dir leider momentan nicht sonderlich viel helfen aber wenn du bisher mit linux gut gefahren bist und mittlerweile auch weisst wie es funktioniert und du deine Programme auch unter Linux nutzen kannst würde ich nicht umsteigen


----------



## chris4712 (19. Februar 2005)

Ich habe mir vor drei Wochen mal einen Windows 2003 Server zum Testen aufgesetzt.
Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach.
Alles ist klar und deutlich beschrieben. Wenn nicht gibt es immer noch dass Internet 

Ports machst du am besten mit einer extra Firewall zu. Es gibt zwar auch eine integrierte Firewall, aber man weiß ja nie 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## MCIglo (19. Februar 2005)

Ports machst du am besten zu, in dem du den Dienst schließt und nit irgendeine Schrottsoftware mit weiteren Sicherheitslücken installierst!
Und die Kiste dann ggf. noch hinter einen Router ohne Portforwarding (bzw nur die, die du wirklich brauchst)


----------



## Gudy (19. Februar 2005)

Hi, mal so der Sicherheit wegen,
Wenn ich das richtig seh, willst du den ja mehr Als Web/Datenbank Server laufen lassen. Ich würde dann bei Linux bleiben, denn Apache ist einfach die bessere wahl auf Linux. Denn nicht umsonst sind die meisten Webseerver Linux rechner!


----------



## spaudanjo (19. Februar 2005)

Also zur Sache mit bei Linux bleiben: 

das geht leider nicht, weil das Programm eindeutig auf .NET-Basis laufen soll, und mit MONO ist mir das bisher noch zu unsicher. 

MfG, spaudanjo.


----------



## preko (21. Februar 2005)

spaudanjo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...weil das Programm eindeutig auf .NET-Basis laufen soll,...


Hi,

dann hast Du ja eh keine andere Wahl als den Win 2K3 Server zu verwenden. Der 2003er Server ist im Prinzip eine relativ sichere Geschichte, da er von Haus aus "dichtgemacht" ist im Gegensatz zu den bisherigen Servergenerationen von Windows. 

Regelmäßige Updates, nur die notwendigsten Ports geöffnet, *regelmäßig* Backups fahren und wie einer meiner Vorkomentatoren bereits erwähnt hat einen (NAT-) Router mit Hardwaremäßiger Firewallfunktionalität zwischenschalten, dann kannst Du relativ sicher sein. 100%-ige Sicherheit gibt es nirgendwo - auch bei der Pinguinfraktion nicht (auch wenn es nicht gerne gehört wird und ich mir mit dieser Aussage wieder ein paar "Feinde" mache - aber die Supportseiten der Linuxdistributionen sind auch mit Updatedateien gespickt!).

Wenn es jemand auf Deinen Server angesehen hat und das nötige Know How hat, hackt er Deinen Server, egal welcher Marke das Betriebssystem entspringt.

Literatur gibt es zuhauf -   mal... 

Ein paar Sicherheitslinks zum Schmökern.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg,
preko


----------



## spaudanjo (22. Februar 2005)

Hi!

Danke nochmals für die Antworten, nur kann man bei 1und1 ja leider nicht ins Rechenzentrum gehen und da nen NAT-Router vor die Maschine stellen. 

MfG, spaudanjo.


----------



## preko (23. Februar 2005)

Hi,

bei 1und1 sind die Server nach außen bereits entsprechend geroutet.

Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. Februar 2005)

Hi,

zur externen Firewall bei 1&1:
http://www.1und1.info/xml/order/ServerOverviewFirewall

Gruß
Martin


----------

